# ArcSoft TotalMedia PROBLEM!!!!



## me_myself_and_I (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a problem with ArcSoft TotalMedia. When I try and start it, it says "Please install flash 7.0 or higher". I have a version of flash that is more up to date than 7.0! I tried reinstalling flash and that did not work! I tried rebooting and that did not work! Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## NickCrompton (Aug 22, 2010)

Same problem here! Very anoying as I have the latest flash player. Have you sorted it yet?


----------



## malaus1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I too have the same problem. I have a PC and a Laptop with totalmedia on each. Both installed at the same time in the same manner and both worked OK until recently. The PC now says "Please install flash 7.0 or higher", the laptop still works fine. Both machine are running XP but Secunia logs the Flash.OCX file as outdated on the laptop but not on the PC. Both files are identical (I copied one to the other to make sure). WHEN I UPDATE the Flash.OCX file ON THE LAPTOP, it also returns the same message so I went back to the older file.
Anybody know why?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.arcsoft.com/forum/default.asp


----------



## malaus1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well that told us a lot. I've scoured that forum and found no answer to the problem. I think it is a problem with Flash as everything worked fine until I updated to flash 10.


----------

